# Wieviel Ozon im Koiteich erforderlich?



## Diddi (30. Juli 2008)

Hallo @llerseits, bin neu hier (Vorstellung und Bilder vom Teich folgen noch, versprochen!) und habe ein Problem. Ich beschäftige mich mit dem Gedanken, einen Ozon-Generator im mg/h-Bereich zu kaufen, um die Wasserqualität (knapp 20 m³) zu verbessern. 
Nun hat ausgiebiges Googeln leider absolute Widersprüche bezüglich der Leistung ergeben...
einerseits:
"300mg/h für 10m³"
andererseits:
"zur Unterstützung des Fischsystemes darf die 0,002 mg-Grenze pro Liter nicht übersteigen") 

d.h. einerseits wären für meinen Teich 600mg/h völlig ok, andererseits aber mehr wie 40mg/l für die Fische schädlich.... !?!?

kann mir vielleicht jemand hier helfend nen Tipp bezüglich der Leistung geben?

schonmal vielen Dank im Voraus,
Gruss,
Diddi


----------



## Jürgen-V (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wieviel Ozon im Koiteich erforderlich?*

hi papa  

mein vater heißt auch diddi. 

also, pauschal kann man das nicht sagen. dein generator gibr dir schon einen
anhaltspunkt über die ozonmenge.
genauso wichtig ist aber auch dein ozonreaktor, denn nur hier bringst du dein wasser mit deinem ozon in kontakt, so das es auch seine dienste verrichten kann.
ein beisbiel:
du kannst einen ozongenarator haben, der dir 600mg bringt. leitest du ihn zb. durch ein 200er rohr, hast du eine ausschöpfung von vielleicht 10%.

hast du eine einspeissung von 200mg und hast aber dafür ein 40er rohr kannst du einen wirkungsgrad von zb. 70% erreichen.

also somit wesentlich mehr haben.

es verhält sich ähnlich, wie ein gern im koibereich angewande o² einmischung.

hier habe ich einmal einen ozonreaktionsraum für meine ih gebaut.
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/9396&d=1171190192

und hier zb. eine O² einmischung von unserem einstein. 
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/18277

ich muß hier zugeben, lobos einmischung hat den höheren wirkungsgrad. 

so oder ähnlich mußt du dein ozon dem wasser zuführen, oder anders gesagt in kontakt bringen. nur so kannst du keime und gelbstoffe entfernen.

ich hoffe du hast mich verstanden.


----------



## Diddi (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wieviel Ozon im Koiteich erforderlich?*

Hallöchen, vielen Dank für die Antworten!
bin nun etwas schlauer, aber nicht wirklich schlauer...  liegt wohl an den vielen X im System...
mein Plan: folgendes Teil (300mg/h):
http://cgi.ebay.de/OZONISATOR-OZON-...hZ012QQcategoryZ42584QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItem
oder halt ggfls. bei Bedarf evtl. 2 davon
die Einspeisung erfolgt per Schlauch + Sprudelstein, die Pumpe macht 120 l /h und wird eingespeist in einen Velda Filter für 40 m³, davor hängt eine Pumpe mit 12000l/h.
Habe mich mit einem Bekannten unterhalten, der auch Ozon am Start und superklares Wasser hat, er leitet das über seinen Skimmer ein und ist voll zufrieden.
Einleitung über den Skimmer ist hier nicht möglich, da es ein Eigenbau-Skimmer ist und ich froh bin, dass er relativ gut funzt, und Strom resp. Schlauchanschlüsse für Ozon-Reaktoren durch den halben Garten gehen müssten, mal ganz abgesehen von technischen Modifikationen am Skimmer...

mein Plan: den Sprudelstein vom Ozon-Reaktor in der 1. Kammer des Velda-Filters (da wo der UVC hängt) versenken, oder ist die Idee Müll, und besser wäre in der 2. Kammer unter den Bio-Filter-Kugeln? (Danach kommen noch 2 Kammern mit Filtermatten)
Wenn EIN 300mg/h Reaktor nicht ausreicht, wäre naklar (für DEN Preis, s.o.) ein 2. am Start, per Y-Kupplung (halten die handelsüblichen Teile das agressive Ozon aus?)
Der Zulauf vom Filter in den Teich erfolgt per 50mm Rohr

Ich will die Nummer mit dem Ozon nicht in der High-End-Schiene eskalieren lassen (-> Redox-Messgerät, spezielle "Verwirbler und Eigenbau-"Einbringer" etc.), sondern mit relativ kostengünstigen Massnahmen die Wasserqualität verbessern...

Wäre nett, wenn ihr mir schreiben könntet, ob mein Plan Mist ist...

Gruss,
Diddi


----------



## Jürgen-V (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wieviel Ozon im Koiteich erforderlich?*

hi



> mein Plan: den Sprudelstein vom Ozon-Reaktor in der 1. Kammer des Velda-Filters (da wo der UVC hängt) versenken, oder ist die Idee Müll, und besser wäre in der 2. Kammer unter den Bio-Filter-Kugeln? (Danach kommen noch 2 Kammern mit Filtermatten)



ich kenne deine filteranlage doch nicht diddi. 
ich sags mal so
ozon nie in eine biokammer leiten. uvc danach schalten, damit vernichtest du den restozon.



> Wenn EIN 300mg/h Reaktor nicht ausreicht, wäre naklar (für DEN Preis, s.o.) ein 2. am Start, per Y-Kupplung (halten die handelsüblichen Teile das agressive Ozon aus?)



nein, nicht auf dauer.



> Ich will die Nummer mit dem Ozon nicht in der High-End-Schiene eskalieren lassen (-> Redox-Messgerät, spezielle "Verwirbler und Eigenbau-"Einbringer" etc.),



ein redox-messgerät wäre bei ozon schon von vorteil.

kleiner tuning-tipp:
versuche die luft vorm ozonisator zu trocknen, das bringt die -50% mehr leistung.


----------



## Diddi (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wieviel Ozon im Koiteich erforderlich?*

hallo und guten Abend!
Danke für´s Feedback 
zu meinem Filter:
250 l, 4 Kammern, in der 1. Kammer hinter dem Zulauf hängt ein 36 Watt Tauch-UVC.
Die 2. Kammer ist halbvoll mit ca. 4 cm grossen Plastikkugeln, die geschlitzt sind, um den Filterbakterien wohl mehr Oberfläche anzubieten. 
In der 3. und 4. Kammer sind Filtermatten (grob und etwas feiner) drin.

Ich dachte mir, den Ozon-Sprudelstein im UVC zu versenken...
macht das Sinn? 
evtl. wäre auch Einbau in den Zulauf machbar, hab aber keine Ahnung, ob der Schlauch vom Zulauf Ozon-Resistent ist, wäre ärgerlich, wenn da was passieren würde, weil er zum Grossteil eingegraben ist. In dem Zusammenhang stellt sich auch die Frage, ob der Filter bzw. die 1. Kammer das abkann, falls die Idee mit dem Sprudelstein im UVC sinnvoll ist...

Desweiteren hab ich nun auch schon öfter über Aktivkohle gelesen, durch die das Ozon gejagt werden sollte...  

Menno, sooo schwierig hatte ich mir das nicht vorgestellt, und je mehr ich versuche, mich kundig zu machen, desto komplexer wird das Ganze....

Hilfääääää.....

Gruss,
Diddi


----------



## Jürgen-V (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wieviel Ozon im Koiteich erforderlich?*

hi diddi
so wird das nix.
ozon ist kein sauerstoff. 
das gas ist gesundheitsschädlich und sollte nur mit einem gewissen fachwissen angewendet werden.
ich habe auch mit aktivkohle mein restozon gebunden, aber du mußt dir erstmal einmal klar werden, das ein ozongebrauch nur von leuten mit fachwissen eingestzt werden sollte, sonst kann sowas auch mal ins auge gehen.


----------



## Diddi (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Wieviel Ozon im Koiteich erforderlich?*



			
				Jürgen-V schrieb:
			
		

> so wird das nix....
> das gas ist gesundheitsschädlich und sollte nur mit einem gewissen fachwissen angewendet werden...



Hi Jürgen,

genau das versuche ich mir grad anzueignen...  

zu meinen obigen Ideen hast du leider nichts geschrieben...

Gruss,
Diddi


----------



## Nanjing (24. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Wieviel Ozon im Koiteich erforderlich?*

Leider ist bei diesem höchst intessantem Thema seit fast 2Jahren Sendepause. Möglicherweise habe ich auch nicht intensiv genug gesucht.Egal, ich stöbere nun den ganzen Winter im Forum herum. Bilde mir ein,gewisse Strukturen hinsichtlich Effektivität der Teichfilterung erkannt zu haben:
1. Man leite das Teichwasser über einen Skimmer und einen Filterstrumpf (Fliegennetz) in den Vorfilter.
2.Man plaziere 2 Pumpen in den Vorfilter. Eine kleine Pumpe für den Standby des Biofilters. Eine größere wenns mal ernst wird. Als nächstes ist der Abschäumer vorgesehen in den beide Pumpen fördern. Von dem Abschäumer verlange ich viel. Er soll neben den Dingen die hinlänglich beschrieben sind auch die Funktionen
von Spalt-u.Vliesfiltern übernehmen. Er wird wahlweise mit normaler Luft oder mit ozonierter beaufschlagt.,
Selbstverständlich silikagelgetrocknet. Von hieraus läuft das Wasser in einen 2stufigen Biofilter der sich streng
an die Vorgaben des Hamburger Mattenfilters hält. Von hieraus läuft das Wasser in den Teich zurück.
Ein 2.tes Sytem besteht aus einer kleinen Pumpe die den Teichgrund absaugt und in einen Pflanzenfilter fördert. Aufgrund der vielen konstruktiven Anregungen die ich hier gefunden habe,bin ich einigermaßen sicher
daß die Sache funktioniert. Meine Kernfrage ist: Wie sieht der optimale Abschäumer mit 90% Wirkungsgrad
aus? Die restlichen 10% interessieren mich nur am Rande, weil sie eh nicht bezahlbar sind.
Bin mir klar darüber, daß erst der Praxistest zeigt ,ob meine Überlegungen relevant sind.
Deshalb bin ich als Einsteiger auf Eure Kritik angewiesen! Achso mein Teich hat ca.35000ltr Volumen,
60m2 Oberfläche, max.Tiefe von 0.9m auf eine Länge von ca.4m.
Alles Gute
Hartmut


----------



## bodo61 (25. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Wieviel Ozon im Koiteich erforderlich?*

Moin Hartmut,

das was du da beschreibst sieht nach einem Halbschwerkraftfilter aus, ist nichts halbes und nichts ganzes. Wenn dann gepumpt o. Schwerkraft (Pumpe im Schacht, hinter dem Filter)

Bei deiner Teichgröße gäbe es für mich eigentlich nur eine Alternative - Trommelfilter mit anschließender Biotonne.

Und bei entsprechendem Besatz und keiner Überfütterung brauchst du auch sicher keinen Eiweißabschäumer.
So ein Abschäumer braucht auch keine getrocknete Luft, das mit dem Silikalgel hast du sicher im Zusammenhang mit einem Sauerstoffkonzentrator gelesen.

Ozon sollte man wie du ja oben schon gelesen hast, mit Vorsicht genießen. Wird eigentlich nur zur Vernichtung von Farbstoffen (die garantiert keinen Einfluß auf die Wasserqualität haben) benutzt. Also in großen Schaubecken, wenn da mal ein Grün- o. Gelbstich im Wasser ist.

PS: Dein Nickname: auf der Nanjing Road bin ich schon öftes lang stolziert.


----------



## maritim (25. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Wieviel Ozon im Koiteich erforderlich?*

hallo hartmut,

du kannst ja mal den beitrag lesen. https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/24133/?q=ozon+peter

dort habe ich über meine ozonanlage berichtet.....


----------



## Testpilot (25. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Wieviel Ozon im Koiteich erforderlich?*

Hi Peter,

hast Du schon neues zu berichten?


----------



## drwr (1. März 2010)

*AW: Wieviel Ozon im Koiteich erforderlich?*

Hallo,

m.E. ist es wurscht wie stark die Ozonquelle ist. Sie sollte nur ausreichend stark sein um über einen Ozongenerator das Wasser entsprechend zu desinfizieren und zu entfärben.
Der Knackpunkt ist vielmehr danach das Restozon zu vernichten , den das darf nicht in den Teich gelangen, da es bei den Fischen zu Hautreizungen und Entzündungen führt ( ähnlich wie ein Sonnenbrand der sich schält ).
Das geht entweder über eine lange Strecke Ozon zerfällt bekanntlich in O2 und H2O oder am besten und sichersten mit Kohle Karbonat reagiert mit O3 .
Natürlich ist es sinnvoll so gering wie möglich zu dosieren um nachher möglichst wenig neutralisieren zu müssen, das hängt aber von dem Ozonisator ( Konstruktionsart ) ab.

Gruß Wolfgang


----------

